# Salk SC vs. ML Motion 40 Anyone?



## McFiddich (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Guys, looking for new towers and a center. Was able to audition the Martin Logan Motion 40 and B&W 683at Best Buy a couple of days ago. They both sounded worlds better than what I currently have but I preferred the Motion 40's over the 683's. The ML's tweeter sounded much more airy, lifelike, and had a better soundstage in my opinion. Diana Krall's voice just "floated". Those are the only speakers I've really had a chance to test drive so far. My question is, has anyone heard both the Motion 40's and the Salk Songtower SC's. Obviously the Songtower's have had some really awesome reviews and I understand you have a 30day trial, but I would probably order a custom finish and would lose the ability to return them. Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. I also have read several great reviews of the Salks. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

McFiddich said:


> Hey Guys, looking for new towers and a center. Was able to audition the Martin Logan Motion 40 and B&W 683at Best Buy a couple of days ago. They both sounded worlds better than what I currently have but I preferred the Motion 40's over the 683's. The ML's tweeter sounded much more airy, lifelike, and had a better soundstage in my opinion. Diana Krall's voice just "floated". Those are the only speakers I've really had a chance to test drive so far. My question is, has anyone heard both the Motion 40's and the Salk Songtower SC's. Obviously the Songtower's have had some really awesome reviews and I understand you have a 30day trial, but I would probably order a custom finish and would lose the ability to return them. Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks!


Hello,
The only Martin Logan's which I find to be special are the Electrostatic Models. The Motion Series are certainly not bad, but I do believe you can get a better speaker for the money.

Salk really makes exceptional speakers. I would also recommend checking Paradigm and PSB Speakers. DMC-Electronics offers some tremendous discounts on PSB's. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

You are in Tampa? Send me a PM. Perhaps we can arrange an audition of the Salk SCSTs for you if you like. I have some in my living room (though I loathe company given the state of the house).


----------

